# Sticky  Beat the C$ price increase on DSPeaker Antimode and Dual Core 2.0



## Creative Sound

We have a new shipment of the Antimode 8033S-II and the Dual Core 2.0 and are willing to sell these at the current prices for Canadian customers before we have to adjust.

We can also come up with some attractive bundle pricing with sub drivers and/or plate amps.


----------

